# How to install DOS-based programs on Windows XP Home computer



## Maggie88 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi. We sometimes like to use two old DOS-based programs - Quicken for DOS and Wordperfect 5.1p. But the old computer is giving us some problems. Is it possible to install DOS-based programs on a newer computer running Windows XP Home? If so, how does one invoke DOS and access the executable files for Quicken and Wordperfect? By the way, we also have newer printers - problem is how to get the old Quicken and Wordperfect to recognize the printer drivers. Thanks all. Maggie


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

There's no easy way to run these applications. The additional requirement of needing them to print adds to the complexity and pushes the project closer to impossible.

Can you describe what your needs are with regards to these old programs? Perhaps we can suggest better alternatives instead of trying to cobble things together.


----------



## Maggie88 (Sep 9, 2007)

My friend prefers these programs because they are simpler to use. Newer versions of Quicken and Wordperfect are more complicated, require relearning at every upgrade, and add many features that confuse the picture and are not needed or wanted. Of Quicken for DOs in particular, he knows the program and is facile in using it. Windows applications, on the other hand, are more difficult for him although he does use MS Word (Windows). Probably like many other people, he is not really interested in computers, but does admit they are useful for specific, limited purposes.


----------



## m-dash (Nov 12, 2003)

Yes, Windows XP can run DOS applications just fine in most cases, although it can take a little tweaking sometimes. And WP 5.1, at least, can run perfectly under XP as well. In fact, there is a whole website devoted to the DOS versions of WordPerfect, including many new WP printer drivers available for download.... also included on the site are many pages devoted to tips on getting WPDOS to run under various versions of Windows.

http://www.columbia.edu/~em36/wpdos/

It's been quite a while since I used the DOS version of Quicken, but since most DOS applications run OK under XP, I assume this one would as well, especially if it's one of the later DOS versions of Quicken. And, regarding printer drivers, if the printer in question happens to be something like an HP laser, even the newer models of HP on the market now should be able to print using a printer driver for an older HP model that is probably available as a printer selection from within Quicken itself... otherwise, you might have to hope that whatever printer is being used can be set to emulate or use a driver that is built into Quicken.

M-dash


----------

